# River's Awesome Trick Movie! (7 1/2 months)



## Golden River of Dreams (Feb 25, 2010)

http://www.youtube.com/user/SullivanOlssen#p/a/u/0/audR6sWuGg4





This is River, my first puppy I have had him for about 6 weeks.


----------



## Jax's Mom (Oct 16, 2009)

awesome!! River looked so happy to do it too!!


----------



## FinnTastic (Apr 20, 2009)

You can READ!!!!
Good boy, River.


----------



## lovealways_jami (Apr 17, 2007)

Omg soooo smart!


----------



## Golden River of Dreams (Feb 25, 2010)

Thanks everyone for the compliments. Glad you are enjoying his movies!


----------



## GoldenJoyx'stwo (Feb 25, 2007)

What a beautiful helper!


----------

